# Rolled Pig



## Braz

I THINK this a joke. At least I hope it is.


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup
Here's one from the same outfit:


----------



## oddegan

Those are awesome!


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Ha! These are funny though.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Crazy but you never know!!
A lot of times I wonder what realy is in some of the things you see.

Warren


----------

